# Building a super simple DIY sump for your reef system...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My favourite sump design is super simple. Say you have a 4' sump. I get 2 pieces of glass cut - generally 8-10" high, depending on what is the best water level height for your preferred skimmer. Then I set aside roughly half the sump as the skimmer "box" by siliconing the first baffle to the bottom at the mid-length point. Then I go the to other end of the sump and section off a 6" to 8" section for my return pump. I silicone this slightly off the bottom (between 1/2 to 1" off the bottom) - using a folded piece of cardboard to hold up the glass while the silicone on the sides dry. After a day, pull out cardboard. Now you have two baffles in place and that's all you need. I fill the middle section (i.e. my refugium) with LR rubble, macroalgae and even frags. The skimmer box maintains a set water level so that optimizes skimmer performance. It's also big enough that the return pipes from the display tank can be pointed into micron socks if so desired. I also add my media reactors and heater in the skimmer box. Hope that helps.

If going with smaller sump tank, you can just adjust the sizes so that the skimmer box is largest and big enough to hold the biggest skimmer you will ever likely use. The last section has to be big enough to fit your return pump and give you space to pull it out. The middle refugium section is whatever space is left over. Fill it with rubble and macroalgae and that will trap any microbubbles from the skimmer.

Anthony


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the plan I'm using. I like the fact that there isn't multiple baffles to try and install straight.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I setup my sump the exact same way based on Anthony's suggestions. Although as I've got a Hagen 50g tank for a sump, that is 36" Long x20" Tall x 18" Wide I elected to make the first baffle 12" high so I could have have a couple extra inches of height in the refugium area. My plan is to make a platform to sit the skimmer on that will allow me to put the heaters below the platform. Due to the size of the sump I'm just using over 1/3rd for the skimmer area, which is perfect as I've purchased a used Skimz SM251 Skimmer that requires 11 1/2" of space so I have a couple inches extra for movement. I don't see to many skimmers that are much bigger then this so a 14"x14" Skimmer area should be minimum size you go with for a larger tank. This skimmer is rated for between 264g - 792g so is a monster!

Skimmer area 14"x18", Refugium 16" x 18", Return 6"x 18"

Word of caution, keep in mind how much overflow you'll have from your tank when designing your sump in case of a power outage! Depending on your style of overflow you can adjust pipes up/down to lessen the amount of overflow. When I had my freshwater setup I had approximately 12-15g that would come down the overflow when pumps turned off. Thus from the working water level in my sump I need at least to be able to handle 20g to sleep safely. Having my baffle at 12" and the foot print of my tank leaves me close to 19.75g of wiggle room if I were to run the system with the full amount of water just over 12" across the sump.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

what kind of reactors are you running Anthony? I was thinking of doing a phosphate reactor using bio pellets but i cannot find a a clear consensus on the matter from my research.

thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I run a couple of big reactors in series that are plumbed right to my Deltec recirc skimmer. The reactors have hydroton pellets for added biofiltration. I am also running a phosban reactor.


----------

